
New attack steals SSNs, e-mail addresses, and more from HTTPS pages - Aelinsaar
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-attack-steals-ssns-e-mail-addresses-and-more-from-https-pages/
======
zeveb
Yet another JavaScript-enabled attack.

Is there anyone left who is both informed and supportive of JavaScript being
on by default?

~~~
Aelinsaar
No, but how many people out of the general computer using population do you
think qualify as "well informed"? And for better or worse, how many of them
are each of us related to, or otherwise in position to be a bit concerned
about?

~~~
zeveb
> No, but how many people out of the general computer using population do you
> think qualify as "well informed"?

Very, very few.

